

Any holiday hacks planned? - lucraft

I'm going to get background project indexing out for Redcar, I think. Anyone else got fun stuff they're hoping to work on?
======
mindcrime
I'm working on wiring Shindig[1] into my project - Quoddy[2] - to allow Quoddy
to host OpenSocial[3] applications. I've also been spending some time going
through the _Programming Scala_ book.

1: <http://shindig.apache.org>

2: <https://github.com/fogbeam/Quoddy>

3: <http://code.google.com/apis/opensocial/>

------
eof
I am going to try and walk through the pilot/vip line at the airport.

